# An excellent availability resource



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2015)

Skier Pete, over on DISboards, has done some wonderful data collection on studio availability over the course of a one-year period.  This is helpful to both owners as well as potential exchangers.

To help fill in some of the blanks: there are a few resorts that compare Studio to 1BR availability.  In general, studios go first, then 2BRs, then 1BRs, so figure 2BRs are somewhere in between.

Finally, for those who have followed dsruba's work in this space, you will notice the patterns are not surprising.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/predicted-dvc-booking-patterns-studios-some-1-bedrooms.3419112/


----------



## littlestar (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah, I read those availability threads over on the DIS boards.  Pretty interesting. Not surprising that one bedrooms at SSR come up for exchange through RCI the most.


----------



## Helene4 (Jul 20, 2015)

I went to the Dis-boards and cannot find the charts. The link listed here brings me to the charts, but they are small and fuzzy and illegible. Can you help?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 21, 2015)

They look fine to me, so I'm afraid I can't be of much help.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 21, 2015)

Helene4 said:


> I went to the Dis-boards and cannot find the charts. The link listed here brings me to the charts, but they are small and fuzzy and illegible. Can you help?



I had to be logged in to the disboards to see them bigger when I clicked on the charts.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 21, 2015)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.
What I do like about owning DVC is using the wait list.
I've had the impossible dream come true thru the wait list.


----------



## icydog (Aug 4, 2015)

That was interesting.  Basically you need to book your home resort studios (and one bdrms) before 7 months.  I think we knew that but it was nice to see it spelled out in a chart. That took a lot of work! 

  The exceptions are Disney's Old Key West Resort to a degree and Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort to a much greater degree.  I think we knew that too.


----------

